# Hops



## slowp (Sep 15, 2013)

Hop harvest has begun. I haven't much idea of what I'm doing, but according to a few internet sources, mine are ready for harvest. The first load is in the food dehydrator and I'm curious if it will stink up the house too much. If the hops turn out, I'll send them on down the road to a home brewer. 

Growing hops in Western Warshington is like going back in history. They used to grow them all over, now they are mainly grown on the dryer side of the state, around Yakima.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 15, 2013)

Got a State Park this side of the Connecticut called "Devil's Hopyard"

Name pre-dates the park, and it's lost to history how that area ever got the name, but it is one of the coolest place names I've heard


----------

